# Gaudi - Spain's Art Nouveau Genius



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice photos
......defenatly the man was a genius :yes:


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

I need to go to barcelona


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

rufi said:


> I need to go to barcelona


So come Rufi. 
You are invited!!
:wink2:


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

bitxofo said:


> So com*e* Rufi.
> You are invited!!
> :wink2:


 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

come

hno:


----------



## Don Pacho (Oct 26, 2004)

excelent pics !!

Barcelona wouldn't be the same without the works of Gaudi.

:cheers:


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Beautiul, beautiful stuff! His work amazes me. 

I too need to visit Barcelona!


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

pictures of his unfinished masterpiece, sagrada familia


















this is how it will look like it finished


----------



## DrDan (Sep 12, 2002)

wow - that looks amazing
I didn't know there were towers even higher than the current ones left to be built

fantastic!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

DrDan said:


> wow - that looks amazing
> I didn't know there were towers even higher than the current ones left to be built
> 
> fantastic!


The highest tower now is only 106m.
The main tower will be 170m. by the year 2025!
:wink2:


----------



## Mike19 (Feb 5, 2005)

Cataluna is in spain, therefore catalan architecture is spanish architecture!!!

i know u ppl pride yourselves in your "uniqueness" but until u are independant, (which wont happen so i dunnno why u waste ur energy) anything catalan is spanish.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Mike19 said:


> Cataluna is in spain, therefore catalan architecture is spanish architecture!!!
> 
> i know u ppl pride yourselves in your "uniqueness" but until u are independant, (which wont happen so i dunnno why u waste ur energy) anything catalan is spanish.


Please, stop this duscussions. That's about architecture, not politics


----------



## Meditt (Nov 28, 2004)

Mike19 said:


> Cataluna is in spain, therefore catalan architecture is spanish architecture!!!
> 
> i know u ppl pride yourselves in your "uniqueness" but until u are independant, (which wont happen so i dunnno why u waste ur energy) anything catalan is spanish.


You're not really in a position to determine whenever we will become an independent country, wether it happens or not... and anyway, if this thread is about Gaudí, and you want to rise over the ludicrous, low-archi-level superficiality of these discussions, you must put every element that conformed Gaudí's idiosyncrasy on the table.. and catalanism and catalan patriotism was a crucial item for him... every other consideration and denying this obvious political connection between his art -and the consequent personal/national style- and his own life, is just plain ignorance.


----------



## FAETON (Jan 10, 2005)

*Palacio Episcopal de Astorga (León, Spain)*

This is another magister piece of Gaudi. I think it is the best one with th Sagrada Familia. It is not in Barcelona. No comments about politics.


----------



## FAETON (Jan 10, 2005)

*Casa Botines (León, Spain)*


----------



## FAETON (Jan 10, 2005)

*Capricho (Comillas, Cantabria, Spain)*


----------



## monik. (Aug 25, 2008)

Barcelona is amazing! <3
I need to visit this city!


----------



## Luko Madrid (Apr 23, 2008)

I do love Gaudi. But im afraid i dont like the way the Sagrada Familia is going to finish.. to much towers... but Parq Guell, La casa Batló... and also the buildings in León.. that seem so medieval... amazing

I think Gaudí is one of the best architects in all the Spanish history.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Really interesting photo thread again hk, your contributions to SSC are just great and essential for this forum, mate! 

Ignore the Espano-Catalunya kindergarten quarrel.



DaDvD said:


> Anyway, does anybody have photos from his project of a *300-metre building for New York*?


For real? Never heard about that. Any source? I second your request of some impressions of that plan! :yes: Are there any?


----------



## mtrpls (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ ...take a look hier (only Spanish):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=264808


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

I love Gaudí


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Antoni Gaudí felt only catalan and all his architecture is full of catalanist simbology: it's unthinkable to understand his works without its political piece. He support the Lliga Regionalista, a catanist party. To say that he was "spanish" is an insult to his memory...

And it's not "spanish art nouveau" (unexistent). Is Catalan Modernism, an independent artistical movement.*


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ Dice "Spain´*s* Art Nouveau Genius", no Spanish Art Nouveau, creo que el titulo de este thread es correcto... Gaudi era un ciudadano español a final de cuentas...


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Gaudí legalmente era ciudadano español, pero consagró buena parte de su obra al catalanismo, daba apoyo público a la Lliga Regionalista, habló en catalán al mismo Rey Alfonso XIII y se consideraba catalán. La adscripción de una persona a un sentimiento nacional es puramente personal y tiene que ser respetada, más allá del argumento simplista de "lo que dice el DNI".


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^ esto... y a quién le importa? estamos en un foro de arquitectura. Dejate tus nacionalismos para ¡La barra! o para otros foros


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Eso le importa a quien tenga un poco de rigor histórico y arquitectónico y vea un disparate rotundo en el título de este thread.


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ Guille, estoy de acuerdo en las manifestaciones y orientaciones politico-culturales de Gaudi... pero el nombre del hilo no pasa de ser meramente la verdad, y eso es que Gaudi tenia pasaporte español...

su arte, en fin, es lo que apreciamos...


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Su arte plagada de simbología catalanista. Es un insulto a su memoria decir que fue un genio del "art nouveau español" (cosa inexistente, además). Desde el punto de vista arquitectónico Gaudí fue parte del Modernismo Catalán.


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

guille_89uy said:


> Su arte plagada de simbología catalanista. Es un insulto a su memoria decir que fue un genio del "art nouveau español" (cosa inexistente, además). Desde el punto de vista arquitectónico Gaudí fue parte del Modernismo Catalán.


^^ vos sabes ingles... _Spain's art nouveau genius_ se traduce al castellano como el Genio de España del Art Nouveau... cosa de sintaxis... :lol:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some of you might get warned as well as your posts deleted, if you don't stop this Spanish-Catalonian flamewar. 

And btw, we're still in the International forums, so stick the **** to English, gentlemen! :rant:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ You mean "stick to posting in English" don't you. :colgate:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

It's obvious Gaudi was a a Catalan genius. The man refused to speak Spanish.

He had little to do with Art nouvea.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

erbse said:


> Some of you might get warned as well as your posts deleted, if you don't stop this Spanish-Catalonian flamewar.
> 
> And btw, we're still in the International forums, so stick the **** to English, gentlemen! :rant:




Hey... this is not exactly a nationalist war. In order to be rigouros, it's just an explanation about the artist, and the political piece of it's work.


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW !!! *Gaudi* was a genius :bow:

Regards.


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Spanish Art Noveu? What's this style? The Gaudi style was Catalan Modernism. That's it. Nobody who study architecture name his style like Spanish Art Noveau. It's independent the fact that Catalonia is Spain, it's absolutely independent. His style have an own name that is Catalan Modernism, so the title is wrong and you have to change it, not for nacionalisms, just for for architectural rigor. And it's true that Catalan Modernism was influenced by the Art-Noveau, but now, all the architectural historians name that style like Catalan Modernism. You have to change it.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

stop now!!

Spain's Art Nouveau Genius means from Catalonia, Madrid, Andalusia or Basque Country, it is rfiere to Spain, the Spanish state, it is not rifered to the name of the artistic movement, so this discussion is meaningless nonsense.

And Guille, the liga reginalista was not independentist, it was federal, so if Gaudi was from this party, it don't means that he wasn't spanish, he was Catalan and Spanish , so that anger doesn't make sense, because if he was only catalan he would have been from the party "estat català"


so in this thread you shoul talk about architecture, not politics


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Estat Català was not an independentist party in it's origins, was catalanist. 

And the Lliga Regionalista was a catalanist party (federal and monarchic too, but catalanist) and Gaudí give public support to it...

He's not a "Spain's Art Nouveau genius" because his artistical movement was not Art Nouveau, was Catalan Modernism. It's not the same at all.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Modernism movement is an aspect of the Art Nouveau era. The forms essentially fit the forms and themes of Art Nouveau.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

This building is often overlooked. Collegi de les Teresines, Barcelona. Little to do with Art Nouveau again.


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

In Spanish all kind of Art Nouveau, also known as modern-style, is called _modernismo_, in Catalan _modernisme_, hence the confussion. The English term modernism (like that of Mies van der Rohe) could be translated as _movimiento moderno_. That said, modernism*e* is clearly a local variant of art nouveau mixed with local historicism and some rationalist influences in some cases.


----------



## Luis Indepels (Dec 15, 2008)

Why do they always come up with Gaudí?

I think because for the larger part Spanish architecture is mediocre, conservative or simply non-architecture. 

Just like in Italy. You turn on a television set: you see a lot of astonishing women. But in reality Italian women have huge noses with a huge warth on it with two long hairs growing out.

And than a Catalan with inferiority complex starts saying: Gaudí is Catalan. You have to respect the Catalan flag. Because he's not a heroe of Spanish modernism but of Catalan modernism.

And than A guy from Madrid shows up and says: Stick that Flag in your ass.

The Catalan guy says: I'll stick the pole it in your mother's [...]

And than the guy from Madrid says: If Franco would have lived...

And than the Catalan guy says: You're a fascist.

And the Madrid guy says: You're a ***.

And than the Catalan guy says Barca is far more ...


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

The Catalan Modernism assumed an independent style: catalan simbology, exotisism, colours... It's not the same than Art Nouveau at all. Barcelona is the capital of this movement with 2216 buildings, it's not the same.


----------



## Luis Indepels (Dec 15, 2008)

I know. You're right. But what irritates me is that for instance tourists alwas just come up with one name: Gaudí. And on the other hand this provincialism of Catalans. No show for instance buidlings from Puig i Cadafalch (I don't know if I'm spelling it right).


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Come on... Every style has its variants, and not because of that those variants stop belonging to that style. Would you also consider Vienna seccesion as an indepedent style of Art Nouveau? In that way, we could consider dozens of different independent styles instead of, for example, just gothic or renaissance, you know what I mean.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Luis Indepels said:


> I know. You're right. But what irritates me is that for instance tourists alwas just come up with one name: Gaudí. And on the other hand this provincialism of Catalans. No show for instance buidlings from Puig i Cadafalch (I don't know if I'm spelling it right).


Oh yes. I agree with that. I think there are other important architects less knowed like Cadafalch, Valeri i Pupurull or Domènech i Montaner.


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Barcelona's Sagrada Familia finally becomes a church*

BARCELONA, Nov 6 (Reuters) - For decades tourists have visited the twisting spires of Barcelona's iconic Sagrada Familia church, but 128 years after construction began Catholic faithful will worship there for the first time on Sunday.

Pope Benedict XVI will celebrate Mass to give his official blessing to the church designed by architect Antoni Gaudi, whose sculptural masterpieces dot the city in the region of Catalonia.

The pope consecrates Sagrada Familia during a visit to northern Spain where on Saturday he joins pilgrims at the shrine to St. James, Spain's patron saint, in Santiago de Compostela.

While work is not scheduled to finish for many more years on the intricate and colourful Sagrada Familia, enough has been done to welcome the pontiff, including installing last minute stained-glass windows.

Jordi Bonet Armengol, chief architect of the cathedral and seventh successor to Gaudi, hopes the pope's visit will provide the boost needed to finish the work.

Under instructions from Gaudi, who died in 1926, construction is funded by private donations and visitors' fees.

Protests ranging from gays who are against the Catholic Church's stance on homosexuality, to residents complaining about the disruption and cost of the event are expected to greet the pope when he steps out of Gaudi's masterpiece on Sunday.

But devout Catholics said they were excited about the consecration.

"There are all kinds of protests but we live in a democracy and should let believers enjoy this," said Petita Martin, 68, who was disappointed she would not be able to attend the Mass, but planned to greet the pope along the route of his procession on Sunday.

"Sagrada Familia is a jewel and great propaganda for Barcelona," she said.

SHOWING THE POPE AROUND

Bonet eagerly awaits the tour he will give the pope of the ornate church.

"He will bring a message of spirituality and it's a stimulus to finish the work... The building shows that through art we can achieve spirituality that people need so much."

A lot remains to be done to complete the church, including erecting the central 170-metre tower. But Bonet swore it would not take another century -- if visitors continue to be generous.

In the past, the tourist flow was lower and sometimes the church had trouble paying workers, said Bonet.

He marvelled that Sagrada Familia now pulls in up to 10,000 visitors each day to see a building not yet finished.

When completed, Gaudi's elaborate design will feature 18 towers dedicated to the 12 apostles, four evangelists, Jesus and the Virgin Mary.

The intricate sculptures detailing Jesus's life made the work much more labour intensive than first envisaged, especially as it grew higher into the sky. At present they are partly being carried out by Japanese sculptor Etsuro Sotoo who has worked on the building for many years.

According to Bonet, when Gaudi was asked whether the Sagrada Familia was the last of the great churches to be built, he replied "No, it's the first in the second series of great cathedrals."

"The temple is unique in the world. It's the work of a genius, who was also an exemplary Christian," said Barcelona Archbishop Lluis Martinez Sistach.

While in Barcelona, the pope is due to address the crowd in the local language, Catalan, a coup for the region which has fought to maintain cultural and economic independence from Spain.

Construction of a rail tunnel under the church had sparked fears it could harm the architecture, but so far the tunnel has not caused damage.

After consecration, the church will begin holding regular masses with a capacity for 9,000 church-goers. Fewer will attend on Sunday due to security measures.


----------

